# Immunopet for allergies?



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

Anyone hear or have any experience with Immunopet? This is a dietary supplement claims to be helpful in alleviating allergies in dogs/cats. Here's what I found on the Health Canada website under Low Risk Veterinary Health Products:

IMMUNOPET®

Celt Naturals

Daily Immune Support for Dogs & Cats

NN.J05K

Suggested Dose: As a dietary supplement, on an empty stomach 30 MINUTES BEFORE FEEDING. Over 50 lbs - 1 capsule per day. Under 50 lbs - 1 capsule every other day.

Ingredients/Source of Ingredients: Phytosterols, 300 mg, derived from non-genetically modified soy, Colostrum 20 mg, Bromelain 10 mg, Vitamin E 5 mg, Selenium 50 mcg, Flax 10 mg, Pine Bark 50 mg in a 100% vegetable derived capsule. NO gluten, sugar, barley, wheat, yeast, artificial colourings or preservatives.

Recommended use: Free plant sterols help maintain a healthy immune system and also help maintain healthy cholesterol levels. Bovine colostrum helps to support a normal immune system. Helpful in the alleviation of allergic reactions. Selenium is an important anti-oxidant for the maintenance of good health.

Manufactured in Canada for Celt Naturals. 1-800-250-8024

Calgary, Alberta, Canada

Canadian Patent #2,407,429, 2,538,494, US Patent# 8,993,551

30 400 MG. VEGETABLE CAPS

Delayed Release

CPN: 1874000.0


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

"Flax" would put on the brakes for me as a lot of dogs are sensitive to it.


Moms


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

Update on Immunopet. I have been giving this to Jazz for a few weeks now, and I can positively report that this appears to be working for her. I should preface that her issue is environmental, not food allergies. Itching is greatly reduced, almost to the point of being able to say stopped entirely. Dosage recommended was 3 capsules a day to start and then reducing to two then one capsule daily once control is achieved. We are now down to one capsule daily. Hair is growing back on her ears, yay! Most importantly, she is now able to sleep through the entire night without waking constantly to scratch. So far, I'm happy as this appears to be working where everything else failed, including but not limited to antihistamines such as benadryl & zyrtec, and drugs such as atopica, and the much dreaded apoquel, which only worked initially anyway.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

lots of science here to look at 

but first -- by the time the dog has allergies there is some major work to be done because the entire system
is involved and compromised -- beginning right at the very seat of the immune system -- the gut , the health
of the microbime , the balance of beneficial bacteria and beneficial and functional fungi -- the "myces".

by the time you have symprtoms of allergies you may have to repair breaches causing leaky gut , mucosal lining,
remove over abundant fung, stimulate optimum liver function , address other eliminative routes which do include
liver, kidney , skin, circulatory and lymph .

so product says , per your post , "help maintain a healthy immune system " and "maintain healthy cholesterol levels.
{another topic to discuss later) and "Bovine colostrum helps to support a normal immune system. "

another "hot" topic --- what is colostrum? 

Notice each and every ingredients is helpful , suppors or maintains a healthy immune system .

But FIRST YOU NEED TO GET THERE !! - 

Nice "housekeeping" but not the foundations for a house that has been well maintained , improved upon and
structually sound t.

This is like slapping on a can of paint , when you have terminte damage, a wet basement , leaky roof , outdated wiring.

First the complete overhaul or renoviation where needed .

How do you get "there" ? You go right to the foundation and that is the gut and that requires
thorough digestion via enzymes which need to be replenished , you need probiotics , which also need to be replenished and nurtured , you need proteolytic enzymes which break down and remove waste . 

breaking into two parts .. see next


----------

